# I need a new cutter! Recs.....?



## JWB007 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm just not happy with the wedge cutter from Xikar. Can anyone recommend a good double blade cutter and tell me where I can get it? I've read a little about the Palio....

Thanks!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Get a Palio, from Cigarmony.com or heartfeltindustries.com :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Palio is a cut above.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3634516


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Another vote for Palio from me :tu

I own several diff types of cutters (Xikar, Havana cutter, etc) and the Palio just blows them all away


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Get a Palio, from Cigarmony.com or heartfeltindustries.com :tu


:tpd:


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Get a Palio, from Cigarmony.com or heartfeltindustries.com :tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

There is no other.........I have 4 of these bad boys I couldn't even tell you where my other cutters are. It is at the point that if I cannot find my Palio I might not even smoke.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

can't go wrong with palio


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have both. And as much as I want to say I like the Xikar I can't and be honest. My sons gave me that cutter and it's damn nice looking!

The Palio is just a cleaner, crisper cut. Hands down a better cutter.
Mine was gifted to me by a great BOTL here, Silverfox67. Thanks again Shawn for a great cutter.

With all that said, I still like to use my teeth more than a cutter. It reminds me of my father-in-law. 

Al


----------



## Accident (Sep 12, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> I have both. And as much as I want to say I like the Xikar I can't and be honest. My sons gave me that cutter and it's damn nice looking!
> 
> The Palio is just a cleaner, crisper cut. Hands down a better cutter.
> Mine was gifted to me by a great BOTL here, Silverfox67. Thanks again Shawn for a great cutter.
> ...


Palio is a great cutter. A friend of mine (Aficianado99) showed me one he had from Cuban Crafters that's better IMO. You can cut cigars in the dark. Has depth control built right in and only $14. Has a small hole in the back for torpedos.

!A


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

i like the xikar, but am looking forward to getting my hand on some different cutters to test and review on my blog...

cheers,


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

The Question: Palio?
The Answer: Yes!


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Get a Palio from Cigarmony.com. Mark posted a 10% off coupon in the retailer section here.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Had a Xikar, got the Palio. The Xikar hasn't been used since......


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

gnukfu said:


> Had a Xikar, got the Palio. The Xikar hasn't been used since......


No! F*** YOU!!!!! (sorry... inside joke )

:r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Have a lotta cutters like many here do (Xikar, Zino Davidoff, ST Dupont, Palio, Havana, etc etc) and the Palio is all I ever use. Clean, simple, light, and not too expensive (+ Marc would kill me if I used anything else :r)


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

So does this mean you guys think Palio is a good cutter? 













I've got both...go with the Palio! :tu


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am getting the impression that the cutter that provides a cut above the rest is the PALIO. Am I missing something? Although everyone else has recommended it, I have to say that I got the Carbon Fiber Palio in one of the group buys here on CS and absolutely love it. Solid as they come. Just my :2.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Gotta deviate from the fanbois here and go with the .... Palio :tu

Oh and buy from the guy with superior customer service... www.cigarmony.com


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

It has been asked many times before and the answer still is Palio:tu:tu


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Get a Palio, from Cigarmony.com or heartfeltindustries.com :tu


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Am I the only one who bites the ends?


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

PALIOOOOOOOOOOOO

stearns


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Great another thread with multiple responses all saying the same thing and the OP has yet to read any of them :hn


Here let me help, the next X number of posts will likely all say the same as the first 20: PALIO. :tu


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

PALIO!!!!!:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Get a Palio, from Cigarmony.com or heartfeltindustries.com :tu





beamish said:


> :tpd::tpd:


yeah..me too :tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## JWB007 (Apr 23, 2008)

I had to work...how I buy cigars.
But since my post it seems everyone is in unison...Palio!


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Whats a Palio?


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

PitDog said:


> Gotta deviate from the fanbois here and go with the .... Palio :tu
> 
> Oh and buy from the guy with superior customer service... www.cigarmony.com


:tpd: I agree Palio is the only way to go and cigarmony is the place to get it from. Mark is now having a fathersday sale for 10% off so now is the time to act for the best price!:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I say, forget about all the fools above me, don't listen to them and take my advice, buy a Palio.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I think I am going to be the only person here to recommend something different...

Zino Twin Blade cutter with self sharpening blades....that is what I use, and unlike every Palio I have ever tried, it does not leave behind this weird string of tobacco from the cap....


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

I was looking to get a cutter, found this post, and am getting a Palio! Thanks guys, I was about to buy a xikar. I will post what I think when I get it.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

poker said:


> Have a lotta cutters like many here do (Xikar, Zino *Davidoff, ST Dupont*, Palio, Havana, etc etc) and the Palio is all I ever use. Clean, simple, light, and not too expensive (+ Marc would kill me if I used anything else :r)


Of the highlighted above, are those double blade or single?


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

Love my Palio. Had it for over a year, works perfectly.

as others have said--go to heartfelt. order palio. order beads. build cooler.

if you build it, they will come.


----------



## WhiteLightning (May 2, 2008)

Definitely a Palio. I didn't know what I was missing out on until I got one. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

Get a Palio; none better. I recently got one on a Group Buy for a good price... Keep checking the posts for the next Group Buy.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Honored

TY All.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

OpusEx said:


> Honored
> 
> TY All.


"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to OpusEx again"

Well earned and much deserved IMO :tu


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I think I am going to be the only person here to recommend something different...
> 
> Zino Twin Blade cutter with self sharpening blades....that is what I use, and unlike every Palio I have ever tried, it does not leave behind this weird string of tobacco from the cap....


I'm glad to see a comment relevant to me. I too have the Zino twin blade cutter and have been very happy with it. I've never tried a Palio largely because I couldn't understand why a Palio cutter would be any better than what I currently have.

That being said, I'll probably still eventually buy a Palio just for those times I misplace the Zino.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Xikars are great.................................................................for me to poop on!

(Get a Palio)


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Have a lot of cutters, cut a lot of cigars. All of my cutters except *one* have displayed signs of wear and reduced performance.

*Get a Palio!*

Check out: Palio, XiKAR, Zino cutter comparison (PICS)


----------



## crazyhorse67 (Mar 18, 2008)

get the burl palio, every time I herf it gets passed around, used, and admired...:tu


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

If you want one of those Cuban Crafter cutters with the backstop, here ya' go....

https://www.lilbrown.com/index.cfm?productid=6244

https://www.lilbrown.com/index.cfm?productid=6243

These cutters are solid, hefty, and have a lifetime replacement guarantee. What more can you ask for?:tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

grinch said:


> ...Cuban Crafter cutters with the backstop...
> These cutters are solid, hefty, and have a lifetime replacement guarantee. What more can you ask for?:tu


A Palio :tu


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Man, what a palio love fest around here.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
damn straight I use a Palio myself. Best cutter I have ever used.


----------

